

Should You Transfer Your Domain From Go Daddy? - wiljr
http://andersonjr.com/2011/12/28/should-you-transfer-your-domain-from-go-daddy/

======
timb0ss
tl;dr: Yes

~~~
wiljr
lots of folks certainly agree with you!

